# Happy New Year! I've been gone for so long :(



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm starting the New Year off reconnecting with some of my favorite people - here! I've missed so many of you - in fact, GAM and WIHH have been in my dreams haha! (I have very detailed, vivid dreams - my dad & I used to share our dreams at breakfast when I was a kid)

In one, there were a bunch of us sitting around WIHH's firepit, knitting and laughing. I could see some of your faces (the ones I know on FB), but many of you were in the shadows. It was such a warm happy dream!

In another, GAM and I were walking down a hallway, and all of a sudden GAM was in a wheelchair, racing up and down the hall, doing weelies, and having a good ol' time. Weird! But it was a wake-up call that I needed to reconnect with y'all!

Life has definitely changed for DH & I, and we have finally found a 'new normal.' DH took a new job in June (the year before that, we both worked from home, so chores got done together, and life was good!). He now works A LOT, and has been traveling at least once a week overnight. So it's been me with the chores. 

Our parents' health has declined, and DH's mom (Alzheimer's) is now bedridden. So we end up traveling the hour to their house almost every weekend. My mom was in the hospital (she's fine now), and my dad is getting radiation for prostate cancer (he should be done soon, and should be fine too). So life has been a little hectic, and the first thing that disappears is my computer time. 

BUT, I have gotten a lot of spinning done, AND, the biggest news of all is DH got me a new loom for our 30th anniversary in September! I LOVE her! I'm really happy to see all of the weaving pictures here on HT too!

So - one of my New Year's resolution is to keep up with all of you here. My little computer died, so I had been using my tablet, which was a pain to type on. But I got a wireless keyboard for Christmas, so that will make it easier to post. 

I'm going to add some pictures from my phone after I post this. Easier from there. (ETA - NOT easier ugh!)

This is a shadow weave scarf I am making for my mom. Only have about 10 more inches to weave on it.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Definitely having picture posting issues! Thought it was easier from my phone, but apparently not 

So here's a link to my Ravelry projects - that's one of my New Year's resolutions - to keep my projects and stash updated on Rav

I made these overshot placemats for a friend of mine. She owns a B&B, and wanted neutral colors that she can match with everything. I LOVE how they turned out, and want to make a table runner for me!
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/PKBoo/myras-overshot-placemats

Need to update Ravelry with my homespun yarn


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow did this post start a project! Was having trouble uploading pictures, so I saved all 1419 pictures from my phone to my computer (which needed to be done anyway). So now I can share the pictures!

Overshot placemats -


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Don't know why these pictures are so big ugh. I liked the old way better. 

Anyway - we milked three goats all summer/fall, and dried them up at Thanksgiving. I made a LOT of cheese in the last few months, and had a blast experimenting!

I used weights as a cheese press for a while, and ended up with cheese that looked like one of the pictures below. Then got a 'real' cheese press, and cranked out some beautiful cheese! And wow are they delicious!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

I sent the wool from our sheep and alpaca to a mill for the first time, and am LOVING how easy it is to spin. NO prep time, and I have been cranking out the yarn from it! 

We realized we had to downsize because of the lack of time, so I did sell the alpacas this summer. We sold a few goats too, but really need to sell a few more. Also looking to sell our milk cow (who I love dearly, but we just don't need her with all the goat milk we have... I'm so sad about that, but it needs to be done  )

And of course a few pictures of the goats, just cuz I love them 

The last picture is of the sheep wether who, of course was curious, and got a feeder that DH had left laying the day before, wrapped around his neck. I saw this whole flock of sheep running by the window, then this poor boy come running behind with the feeder dragging behind. Always an adventure here!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yay! I'm glad to see you back!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

welcome back, PKBoo! Sounds like a very tough season you have been through- hopefully the clouds will soon part and you can enjoy some time in the sunshine!
So glad you are back!

( I have vivid dreams like that- technicolor and vivid detail! Glad I am not the only one.)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Paula!!!

I have really missed you. :kissy:

Admittedly, I don't like the dream where I am wheelchair bound. 

And it is sad to think you will sell Gurty, but I understand. 


You have gotten pretty darned good with the loom. Whew!

I look forward to hearing from you here occasionally.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Welcome "home " !!! Sounds like you have been OOBER busy in life !! 

FUNNY story of the sheep with the feeder !!! 

I am DROOLING on the loom pics !!! Im just beginning down this road with my 4 -shaft and RH .... would love to make something so purdy as your place mats or shadow weave !!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

So happy to be back GAM! (And I think the wheel chair thing was just you being goofy - we were having FUN!)

I think I deal with stress by being mindless - I ended up immersing myself in mindless games. And when my computer died, and I couldn't post, I felt disconnected, even though I was reading posts. So glad to have this keyboard now. And I feel a little more adjusted to this 'new normal.' Having this Christmas break has really helped me to recharge. 

Miz Mary - you CAN do really cool stuf with 4 shafts! The overshot looks so much harder, but it's really not! It's just a pattern done with a color that's double the thickness of the background (which is just tabby). I LOVE overshot! And it's so much fun to weave!

Are you on FB? There's a 4-shaft group - PM me and I'll get you connected. It's fun to see what everyone does on just 4 shafts!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

YAY :bouncy: you're back!!! You sure have been busy! I'm sorry you have had so many tough things to deal with. 2014 was not a good year for so many! Here's hoping you have a great new year with lots of time for more fibery things. I hope your DH at least loves his job if he has to spend so much time there.

Tell us more about your loom, she looks beautiful from what I can see. You sure have accomplished a lot on her.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

just to add, I love the pictures - the weaving is amazing and the critters adorable and ...now I want to eat some cheese. :grin:


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> just to add, I love the pictures - the weaving is amazing and the critters adorable and ...now I want to eat some cheese. :grin:


The weaving has been so much fun! You can definitely teach an old dog new tricks haha! 

You would think that we would get tired of cheese - no way no how! It's so delicious!



Marchwind said:


> Tell us more about your loom, she looks beautiful from what I can see. You sure have accomplished a lot on her.


I looked for a year for a used 8-shaft Baby Wolf, and couldn't find one anywhere. DH surprised me with a new one for our 30th anniversary! His rational was that he wasn't taking me anywhere exotic (I'm such a homebody and just love being here, and so does he!)

My other loom is upstairs, so now I can be with him while I'm weaving. It's also portable, so I'll be able to take it to workshops, and to demonstrations with my Guild. I love it!!! Need to get another project on her since I just finished the shadow weave scarf last night.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

WOW PKBoo! Welcome back. Another weaver back in the fold. How cool those woven projects. Love the crackle & shadow weaves - Both on my list of things to try. Nice goats and even BETTER CHEESE! ;-)
Good to see you again. Hope this year is a bit more relaxing for you.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

BKBoo the Baby Wolf is a very popular loom for all the reasons you name. What is the width? Have you or are you taking any classes? I can't remember if you took any before.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

welcome back, PKBoo! I love all the pictures and the critters and your beautiful weaving.  Glad you've found a way to connect again! Woot!


----------

